# next stop - mix



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Wind In the Bamboo Grove by Keiko Abe*

*Andy McNeilly performing Keiko Abe's Wind in the Bamboo Grove at the Cambrian College E-Dome*

Marimba is a facinating instrument. This little video have some sound problem in the beginning... some background noice, but it is nice to see this young talent anyway.

youtube comment

*friggen love it!*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Walton: Belshazzar's Feast - BBC Proms 2012 (Tadaaki Otaka )*

Presenter: Samira Ahmed
Walton's Belshazzar's Feast
BBC Proms 2012 from the Royal Albert Hall, London. 
Tadaaki Otaka leads the BBC National Orchestra and Chorus of Wales, London Brass and the BBC Symphony Chorus in Walton's Belshazzar's Feast.

What a great work! Lovely singing and playing, and good sound and picture

youtube comments

*Walton is simply fantastic and this may be his most splendid work!﻿

What a great testimony to human imagination, creativity, invention and technology is this wonderful work, so superbly performed on this occasion. BF still sends shivers down by spine after 40 years; familiarity!*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*W.A.Mozart - messa k427 - bernstein*

This was really 60 amazing minutes!

youtube comments

*It is unbelievable to me that Mozart composed this at 26...supernatural really﻿'

The soloists are incredible! Arleen Auger, my God... She sings like a angel.﻿

Performed at the Waldsassen Abbey Church in Bavaria, Germany.

Brilliant conducting by Mr. Bernstein. The tempo was perfect. Mozart is a genius! ﻿*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Vivaldi, Handel & Hasse: Vivica Genaux at Schwetzinger festspiele*

*00:00 • Vivaldi: Agitata da due venti - Griselda
05:49 • Handel: L'armi implora dal tuo figlio - Alessandro
14:28 • Handel: Sta nell'Ircana - Alcina
20:59 • Hasse: Piange quel fonte - Numa Pompilio
35:17 • Hasse: Di quel acciaio - Solimano
_

• Vivica Genaux: mezzosoprano*

Fantastic mixed consert! Brilliant production.

youtube comments

*Wonderful program by a celebrated mezzo soprano. Your selections are always exquisite, Huck !﻿

Vivica i like to much. Full of life and the music fantastic﻿

Amazing colorature in her voice she has a lot of future , and great looks!!!! ﻿*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Verdi: Requiem / Karajan · La Scala Orchestra and Chorus of Milan*

*Uploaders presentation
Great and dramatic presentation of Herbert von Karajan (in my personal opinion, the best conductor of all times) conducting La Scala Orchestra and Chorus of Milano with Luciano Pavarotti, Leontyne Price, Fiorenza Cossotto and Nikolai Ghiaurov at an amazing version of Giuseppe Verdi's Requiem.

0:00:32 Requiem
0:08:43 Dies Irae 
0:10:55 Tuba Mirum 
0:12:58 Mors Stupebit 
0:14:19 Liber Scriptus 
0:19:23 Quid Sum Miser 
0:23:13 Rex Tremendae 
0:26:44 Recordare 
0:31:05 Ingemisco 
0:34:45 Confutatis 
0:40:24 Lacrymosa 
0:46:05﻿ Offertorio 
0:56:53 Sanctus 
0:59:51 Agnus Dei 
1:04:32 Lux Aeterna 
1:10:45 Libera Me*

Magnificent! Powerfull and dramatic performance, quite good sound, an an outstanding presentation.

youtube comments

*Holy crap! That was amazing. Leontyne Price was a goddess.﻿

I think it is filmed in 1967. Thank you very much!﻿

An unbelievable and dramatic performance with Von Karajan as conductor!!!!!! AWESOME!!!!!!!!﻿*


----------

